# What The Fur 2011 - Zombie Apocalypse



## Felinaeus (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, seeing as the convention is coming up, and it seems that none of the info has made it here...

What The Fur 2011 is a go!

What The Fur presents: Zombie Apocalypse: Night of the Furry dead.
Come out of your graves, or your bunkers. either is acceptable. Come invade Montreal this June!

When: June 3-5
Where: Hotel Espresso, Montreal, Quebec, Canada
Who: Kalika Tybera and Demicoeur as guests of honour!
Why? It's a convention! We like people! You like people? You like seeing things, learning things? buying things? having fun? escaping certain zombification? eating brains (no one is going to eat your eyes)? Real Poutine and Smoked Meat?

Come to Montreal!

Before March 14th the Early Bird Pre-registration rate of only $30 is in effect! 

www.whatthefur.ca


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy shit...  How many cons are going to have this fucking theme?


----------



## Felinaeus (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, we're not doing the post-apocalyptic thing.
We're doing a zombie thing.
Though, it seems to be a complimentary theme year.


----------



## Felinaeus (Apr 3, 2011)

A month ago we had a communication from our programming team. It covered many topics, but not everything was included
Now we present you with the rest of the news. The rest of the vital information that you all need to know. As the date that our scientists have predicted would be the launch of the apocalypse gets closer, we at What The Fur realize that many bits of information may get lost, or misconstrued.

Have no fear: We know. We assure you that the Zombie Apocalypse is real, and is happening. The undead furries will take over the island of Montreal... if you let them.

*In this briefing:*
1)      Is chocolate a cure?
2)      Can music soothe the souls of the undead?
3)      Dealer Room and Art Show Status
4)      How to distract Zombies! (or How I Ran A Panel at WTFur)
5)      State of the hotel
6)      Registration news

Click here for the English newsletter


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 5, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Holy shit...  How many cons are going to have this fucking theme?


What, an apocalypse theme? I probably would have been less surprised if everyone would have had it next year.

At least the con I'm going to at the end of the week has an Anime theme. They planned it way before the disaster though. And if they weren't committed to their current charity they could have sent the con money to Japan instead.


----------

